# New set up, Rocket and Mazzer



## jtc (Dec 19, 2016)

Just upgraded from a Gaggia classic and Delonghi grinder to a Rocket Evoluzione V2 Giotto and Mazzer Mini timer. Cut the bottom out of the single spout portafilter yesterday so currently playing about with that. Also bought a vst 18g basket and IMS competition shower head. Thinking of modifying the grinder by removing the doser and making a funnel type front and also replacing the switch with a on off.


----------



## jtc (Dec 19, 2016)




----------



## profondoblu (May 8, 2014)

Looks fab that!


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Nice and shiney rocket


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Looks great - but should be mounted on the worktop not the wall ! - joking aside - I found that when I uploaded pictures from my phone to this site often this would happen - my way around this is to always edit them on the desktop small crop etc and then save them again - bingo they uploaded the correct way up - I think its something to do with the image having info embedded from the phone that its this or that way up..


----------



## BigBaines (Jan 9, 2017)

Love the look of the Rocket!


----------



## jable1066 (May 6, 2015)

Looks awesome, I'm looking at modifying an old super jolly that's loafing around but not sure whether it's worth the investment!


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

That looks amazing, can I ask how long. You had your classic?


----------



## jtc (Dec 19, 2016)

Had it for 3 years, bought it for going to uni and have now upgraded for my masters year


----------



## Cherub (Jan 20, 2017)

Looks Shiny xD


----------



## andrewparts (Jan 22, 2017)

very nice!


----------

